# The Noodle @ 10 months



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I made a little vid to share with a few far away friends who cannot see Nikon in person, I tried a new stacked shot and there is some movement (though he had a pulled muscle from a major fetch wipe-out and was favoring a leg in the rear that day...should've just waited because now he is healed up...and I also made the mistake of doing his training, fetch exercise, a walk, and THEN remembered to make the video). Please critique my stacks and dog video making skillz (I'm trying to figure out how Jackie does it) and critique the dog if you want, but don't critique the training/skills please he was already tired and looking slow/flat.

http://www.vimeo.com/5547498


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

somebody loves their wubba. no real input but i love that black face. looks like the perfect gsd to me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> QuoteI'm trying to figure out how Jackie does it)


Do you mean me? And if you do, which part are you trying to figure out? LOL.

He looks good







He has a nice hard back. He lifts in front, so I'd like to see a bit more reach, but he sure is coming along.

To help him not look overly long, I'd try and pull his head up a bit


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow if that is his training after exercise and other stimulation, I'd like to see another video at his prime! I love your boy Nikon though! No critiques or anything, but my amateur eye sees a good-looking GSD.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

well I hate to say it since I think Ty is just perfect, yours is a tie. just perfect


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> 
> > QuoteI'm trying to figure out how Jackie does it)
> ...


Yep, you, you have such nice clear videos of the dogs moving. I tried to take stills like you did but they are blurry, then I realized I can half-time the video.

I think the left rear was where he pulled the muscle (got the all-clear from the vet this week), so when I watch the video I can see that he's not pulling it under as far or reaching it back as far and not really driving from the rear like he would in a show. I have no idea how that effects the presentation as a whole, but as such I am not showing him this weekend.

My problem pulling his head up is he resists, is that normal? The more manhandling I do, the more he seems to post and hunch his shoulders. In a show it's never a problem because he's alert and looking for me (I hide in a blind and call him...he's one of those dogs where we hide the ENTIRE time, if he sees me it's too much) but at home I can never get good stacks because I'm right beside him (the better ones are DH doing it, me calling him, and using a remote control but that's so much work for one pic, lol).

What does a "hard back" mean? I assume that is good?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A hard back means that it doesn't bounce in motion (and it shouldn't).

See, because I show AKC, I'd suggest bait, but you can't do that.

For me I pull the head up by getting the collar right under the chin, then I slide my hands along the collar from under the chin to up behind the ears. I can get a video of what I mean if you like









Also, I DO have people video for me (Kinda have to xD). Most of the pictures I do myself (clearly not the new ones of Delphi, but pretty soon she'll be standing alone so I can take shots).


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lies, very nice dog with very sound/stable temperament. You are doing a wonderful job with training him and I predict he will get some nice scores in the "B" portion of your Title...Congrats!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am on dial-up so have a hard time watching videos.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

10 months old already!!! time sure does fly by. He is gorgeous!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

aww I love the noodle, he has gotten so handsome! love his red coloring. That was a great and fun lil video!


----------

